# What to do with dogs when long term touring



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

We are planning to buy a M/H and tour European countries for 1 to 3 months at a time with our two dogs (one medium size, one small). There will be occasions when we can't take the dogs to places we want to visit, museums being but one example. What do others do in these circumstances? Leaving the dogs inside a locked van in summer is obviously a no-no and so, I suspect, will be leaving them tied up outside the van parked on a campsite. What's to do?

I ask this just before buying our first motorhome! I hope it won't mean abandoning the idea of motorhome touring in the summer.


Mike


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I believe that motorhomes do not get as hot as cars.
with that in mind I am more likely to leave my dog (who is very calm) in it than in a car. 
That said if I am in any doubt I do not go. It is as simple as that.

You could take them with you and one holds them outside while the other goes in (I am assuming there are two of you  )

Pat


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just do those sorts of things when it's not too hot?

Dave


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Yes, this is a problem.

Many countries in Europe are not as dog friendly as UK. The best solution we have found is to make friends with other dog-owning m/hers, and get them to look after the dog(s). And of course return the favour. This is more of an option when you spend longer periods of time at a campsite.

We try to get our Golden Retreiver used to spending reasonable periods alone in the van - at least 3 hours or so to allow some time out. And with roof vents open, it's only in high summer or a long way south that the van would get too hot.

You should also note that in Spain dogs are not allowed on trains or busses, which is a bummer. But in Italy, when visiting Venice we stayed on the sosta in Treviso and us two + dog caught the train into Venice for less than 10 euros, which was far more convenient than trying to drive in and park.

And some restaurants are happy to have dogs, even inside - even in Germany, which surprised us for some reason. Many continental restaurants won't allow dogs inside, but will let you use the outside terrace.

Our dog has definitely curtailed (sorry) some places we'd like to have seen - but on balance, she justifies her furry presence. . .


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Which is why we have never taken ours abroad, much to many motorhomers surprise, at least those who know us and our dog, but our 2-3 weeks max across the Channel is too hectic and it would be too much of a load/ constraint. 

Come retirement, however, that's a different matter, but at the end of the day you manage/ minimise the constraint for the joy of having the dog with you, but you can't eliminate it. 

Dave


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

There is no easy solution to this one and you have to plan for the fact that there will be places that you cannot visit.
We go abroad three times a year for periods of 6 to 8 weeks. In the Spring and Autumn trips which are usually 6 weeks we tend to move around every 5 days or so and choose campsites where we can walk or cycle into a town. If we walk we take our dog but we can leave her in the van for 2 or 3 hours without a problem especially if she has had a decent walk.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

How about fitting something like an Omnivent to keep the air circulating in the van?


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

wen we woz tuggers an ad a dog, we yoost 2 take 1 of them fowldin wire kernels 2 put in da orning wiv a big bole of warter. result !


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Have you not heard of dognapping :?: 8O


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

chalky9 said:


> Have you not heard of dognapping :?: 8O


Is`ent that when your goes to sleep


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry missed dog out


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Dogs are a bit of a tie aren't they? I'm like DAB and have always left them behind with relatives who knew the dog well, but this year for the first time I have decided to take ours with us and will see how it works out.

peedee


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We have done a mixture depending on how hot the weather is and whether we are on a campsite or Aires.

Jabulile will stay in the mh quite happily for 4 hours providing she has had a good walk.

If on electric and it is warmer weather we will have the Hekki open plus a fan if rquired. Or just the hekki if not on electric, leave plenty of water.

At St Jean D'Angely campsite it was July and very hot, so we left her lying under the mh attached to a lead and she was fine. We checked with our neighbours and she was good, i.e. didn't bark.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we take ours but tend to go in Winter, however if and when we do leave them in the MH draw all the blinds it is surprising how cool that keeps it too. If we are on a site with folk around us that we know we leave up the top vents too. But like I said that is in Winter when the sun (or lack of it at times LOL) isn't so strong, I wouldn't ever leave them if it was too hot to do so. I personally wouldn't ever leave them tied up outside as there is also the risk of them getting caught up and choking.

I guess a cage with cover on to shade the dog and the cage left in the shade (no collar left on whilst in cage) is one of the best ideas............I would have to padlock it too though LOL.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

> I guess a cage with cover on to shade the dog and the cage left in the shade (no collar left on whilst in cage) is one of the best ideas............I would have to padlock it too though LOL.


Then they would nick the cage too without any risk of being bitten.  

peedee


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah - swot e yoost 2 do


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> yeah - swot e yoost 2 do


 :?:


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks everybody for your ideas and proposals. I forgot to mention that we live in southern Spain and much of our touring will be in Mediterranean countries, not so much in high summer but certainly at hot times of the year.

Therefore I think we'll have to get a van with aircon in the main accomodation and stay at sites with electicity. A few hours away should be OK as our pooches are pretty placid at home, and are used to spending long hours asleep when it's warm. They definitely dislike the cold!

Annual visits to the UK should be no problem if we time it right. When we've taken the little dog to the UK in the past we've realised that England is not the most dog-friendly country we've visited. Lots of places and hotels wouldn't allow us in. Spain is the worst though by a good margin.

Mike


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, as a concerned dog owner who has to leave our terrier in the van at certain times when away, we considered the various options. 
So we fitted two heki's and also an omnivent with thermostatic contol, to get a flow of aid though the van.
We close all the blinds to keep sun out. 
But we were still concerned so as we had a Strikeback alarm and Concept Pager fitted as supplied by Van Bitz, but then we fitted a double pole thermostat high up in the roof, out of sunlight, which is linked to the concept pager so that if the temperature rises above the set level the pager text my mobile phone. Yes it does work.
Michael


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Wooly Michael, thanks for that idea. Brilliant!

Mike


----------

